# Wildlife Officers/Game Wardens......



## co-angler

After just reading Dandrews latest submission, it got me thinking about something that often gets me to wondering......
Do I not see these officers out of luck?
I'm not just talking of late either....
I'm 46 y/o. I have bought a fishing license every year that I have been required when I needed them (I took an extended hiatus). I have encountered an officer that wanted to see my license exactly 2 times. The first time back in the early 80's on Norris Lake, then a few years ago in Indiana on the Ohio River. Both times I was legal.
I have fished in several states but of course, I fished most often in southern Ohio.
I have never seen an officer and I fish Monday through Sunday, all hours of the day and night, many times in very popular stretches of all three main rivers around here.....
Don't get me wrong now, I'm not complaining. I would rather spend those precious moments fishing rather than playing nice with an officer of ANY kind!
So is it luck or do others experience the same results?

BTW - I am in no way encouraging anyone to not get an Ohio Fishing License. As a matter of fact, I endorse the practice as the monies gathered for hunting and fishing licenses go towards the very thing I love and wish to preserve.

Anyone care to chime in......I'm all ears.


----------



## obrien040362

They were on CC a few weeks ago checking for crappie size and license's. On their forth check they hit the jack pot, two Mexican men with their boys. I did not stick around but It appeared no licenses, no ID and no green cards. They were calling for back up when I left the area.

The only other time I was check was in John Bryant Park when I walk to far upstream into a no fish zone. They were cool about it since I had a license.


----------



## Riverbum

I'm with you ,42 years old. I've been checked exactly 2 times "ever"
Once at paint creek, and once at cowan.
Now I have had my hunting license and duck stamps checked more frequently .

Edit : forgot I was checked early this year at the mad. I guess it was such a pleasant experience , it slipped my mind
Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar

I agree with you co-angler, that's why I never buy a license either. 

Actually, I see them relatively all the time. I can think of at least five times in the past five or six years where I've been checked, twice in 2011 I think it was. And it was never in popular spots, or at least easy to access spots. A few times I was thinking "Yeah, this is the life just me and the the fish.", and I turned around to see an ODNR guy (or gal once) standing there asking me, "How ya doin'?"

I've seen them come driving out of the woods to bust guys that just came off the water at certain trout stocked lakes asking how many fish they had and who caught what. It was obvious they were watching these guys with binos.

This past Sunday I was driving past a popular spot in Hamilton and saw the ODNR truck pulled over and two officers walking toward the river. I pulled over and watched from afar just to see if anything interesting happened, but apparently the two fishermen they questioned were legal.

If you really want to see some ODNR officers, hit the LMR on a summer weekend in a canoe or kayak and crack open a cold one (God forbid).


----------



## Flathead76

I have benn checked 7 times in the last three years.


----------



## wedebrook

In Ohio, I've been checked 3 times and surveyed twice, all in the same weekend at Burr Oak Lake. Other than that, I've been fishing (with a license) the waters of this state for 14 years and not been approached. 

When I was stationed at Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri, I got checked on average probably once a week.


----------



## BassAddict83

I'm 29 yrs old and have been buying a license for both OH and KY for the last 13 years. I've only been checked ONCE and it was at a trout lake in KY (I was legal). Ive never even seen a game warden in OH.


----------



## kingofamberley

I got checked the time before last, at the same spot as mentioned in my "identity crisis" thread. The officer was nice and it was overall a very pleasant experience. That is the first and only time I've ever been checked. As I pulled up, I saw the wardens truck; I walked down since I have a license but some kids tried to warn me on the way lol.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jamesbalog

Ive been checked for a license one time. In lorain on the pier teaching my now fiancee and her little sister who was probably 8 or so at the time how to fish. 

I did get a ticket that day, not for not having licenses we were all legal there. I got a ticket for littering. No I wasnt throwing things in the lake, I suppsedly left a worm container sitting on the pier when we left which blew in the lake. Which seemed odd since we were perch fishing with minnows.... I paid my ticket which was outrageous to me at the time (more than my paycheck at my part time job I had at the time) and moved on.

Fishing almosy daily during the summer this is the only time I have ever been checked. I have been checked a handful of times deer hunting though...

Now the coast guard and border partol is a differnt story. I get boarded every year for a safety check and stopped countless other times by one of the two wanting to do safety checks. 


Rant over

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy

I get checked every year it seems. But I fish Acton Lake a lot so it makes sense. I got checked at Rush Run once as well. So it seems that you are lucky! I will say that I see a Warden far more often than I have been checked though.


----------



## sbeetz

10 years and have never been checked.


----------



## Bad Bub

I get checked about once every 2 years. Usually comes with a full shake down of my boat. Only once did I ever get a warning. It was for my numbers on my dad's boat being too close together. Even though I had a division of watercraft inspection sticker on the console from 2 weeks earlier.... the boat was bought new in '86, and it still had the original numbers. This probably happened around '04-'05. Needless to say, we put new numbers on the hull the next day...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937

I think I get checked at least 2-3 times a year at cj brown lol I must look suspicious. I even got checked ice fishing last year always legal and there always really nice after they find out your legal and not doing anything crazy.... They have a lot of good info on lakes also if you get checked at a lake your new too ask for some god spots and bait to use lol they will point you in the right direction if your nice to them...I always thank them for checking my license or live well I know there just doing there job and I hope that other people see me getting checked and think twice before keeping small fish or littering or whatever.... Just my opinion 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

wedebrook said:


> In Ohio, I've been checked 3 times and surveyed twice, all in the same weekend at Burr Oak Lake. Other than that, I've been fishing (with a license) the waters of this state for 14 years and not been approached.
> 
> When I was stationed at Fort Leonard Wood, Missouri, I got checked on average probably once a week.


Never been checked in my life

Best In the World


----------



## Lowell H Turner

Get along with them very well now. However, "once upon a dark and snowy night" a long long time ago, at a reservoir very near me, did have a rookie catch me red handed putting "C" trees in front of the Handicapped Fishing Platform not exactly with "official' permission. This kind hearted "newbee' actually OFFERED to shine his spotlight to assist me! Thanked him for his kind offer, but did let him help to push off the rather heavily laden "Christmas tree bomber off the rocks and he waited until I had safely "splashed" the last 12 of the 36 that hit bottom that night. Again thanked him, loaded the boat upon my flatbed and sweated bullets as he followed me out of the Park. The next time I bumped into the Head Ranger he in NO "uncertain" terms let me know that NEXT time I would have breakfast in jail...spoiled sport! He and I did not see "eye to eye" on my "hobby"...


----------



## Eriesteamer

co-angler said:


> After just reading Dandrews latest submission, it got me thinking about something that often gets me to wondering......
> Do I not see these officers out of luck?
> I'm not just talking of late either....
> I'm 46 y/o. I have bought a fishing license every year that I have been required when I needed them (I took an extended hiatus). I have encountered an officer that wanted to see my license exactly 2 times. The first time back in the early 80's on Norris Lake, then a few years ago in Indiana on the Ohio River. Both times I was legal.
> I have fished in several states but of course, I fished most often in southern Ohio.
> I have never seen an officer and I fish Monday through Sunday, all hours of the day and night, many times in very popular stretches of all three main rivers around here.....
> Don't get me wrong now, I'm not complaining. I would rather spend those precious moments fishing rather than playing nice with an officer of ANY kind!
> So is it luck or do others experience the same results?
> 
> BTW - I am in no way encouraging anyone to not get an Ohio Fishing License. As a matter of fact, I endorse the practice as the monies gathered for hunting and fishing licenses go towards the very thing I love and wish to preserve.
> 
> Anyone care to chime in......I'm all ears.


I to had same luck as 2 or 3 times I hit Milton same one same time check mine but different days as I use hit this lake a lot when gas was under a buck per gallon. But now way it is I very seldom go any lakes and just sit hear and post in club. If had any offers to pal or fill open seats I still be fishing rather then wishing as it be today.


----------



## backlashed

Started fishing when I was a sprout in the early 60's. Have never been checked in any state, have only seen the wardens at CC on Sunday afternoons checking out the recreational boaters.


----------



## Intimidator

We have been having some problems at CJ and have taken pics, etc, and sent them to the ODNR...thankfully, they have responded in force and have been busting people for speeding, license violations, creel and size violations, littering, etc. It's nice to have the laws enforced for once....to bad there are not enough of them to do this at every lake!


----------



## glasseyes

Intimidator said:


> We have been having some problems at CJ and have taken pics, etc, and sent them to the ODNR...thankfully, they have responded in force and have been busting people for speeding, license violations, creel and size violations, littering, etc. It's nice to have the laws enforced for once....to bad there are not enough of them to do this at every lake!


You have taken the initiative to get the evidence and put pressure on the DNR, these violations you speak of take place at all the public lakes I visit, thing is you guys are getting results because there is enough of you at CJ that care enough to push the issue to get results, if people at all our public parks, lakes would have that attitude then it might get done. It takes concerned citizens to push officials into doing something, no different in most local governments. They don't seem get anything done unless pushed. I know they are limited but still it seems to go this way everywhere.


----------



## ghurlag

Fished all my life, since I was 5. My dad was never checked when I was a youngster, an neither of us have been checked since I hit 16. I'm in my mid 30s now. That's a whole lotta flying under the radar... Always legal, though. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews

On Sunday I saw them check a couple people but the sight of them made more than a few Poachers head for their cars. It seems like I get checked every few years. The last time I was checked was about 3 years ago so I guess Im due, I buy Ohio and Indiana every year.


----------



## whodeynati

I was throw netting shad at Grant Lake from the bank. We had probably 75-100 of them in the bait tank. I made one last throw and probably caught around 50ish bluegill. I thought long and hard about keeping them, which is illegal I'm sure you all know that. So I released them all. I put my net back in the truck bed, hop into my truck. Then here comes a State Wildlife Officer truck. Be puts his bumper mere feet away from my truck to where I couldn't move my vehicle. He comes pacing over to me saying he wants to check out my bait. I about had a heart attack. I was 18 at the time and was scared to death. He netted through all the shad only to find nothing. I was so glad I threw them gills back in or I would've had a hefty fine to pay.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yakfish

I usually get checked once every couple years on average. I have been checked on the LMR, GMR, CJ Brown (checked for boater education too), CC, Eastwood probably some others I'm forgetting and that's just in Ohio. I have been stopped in Kentucky and several times in Canada as well. I don't mind being stopped. I figure if your legal you have nothing to worry about. I have found wildlife officer to be nothing but friendly with me and have never had any issues with them. They usually enjoy fishing and talking fishing just like all of us do. Thats why (I'm sure) most of them are in their chosen profession. With as many meat hunters out there take more than their legal limit I wouldn't mind seeing more Game Wardens out checking for licenses.


----------



## Hillbilly910

ask my buddy what happens when a water cops finds you have a life jacket that the mesh pockets have been removed...

have never been checked in OH, been fishing seriously and competitively for the last 6 years there. Have been stopped by watercraft(water cops), but only a couple times.

Live very close to brookville lake, went probably 20 years, and never saw a c/o, and i spent alot of time hunting and fishing and trapping, over 200 days a year.
3-4 years ago, they hired some new younger guys....wow, they got busy. was checked 11 times in the span of a year. Those guys since moved on, but their replacements are still keeping at it.


----------



## JimmyMac

They were busting people the other day on the gmr at the old dam in hamilton.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gabertooth

Only been checked once in 12 years... Ohio River above the Greenup Dam as I was reeling in a huge LMB and it decided to swim up under the ODNR's boat and got cut off... needless to say, I was upset with them...


----------



## Bazzin05

I seem to get checked almost once a year. It's always on the busier weekends when they know there will be a lot of people out. I've been checked in Ohio, Tennessee, Kentucky, Indiana, Alabama, and Michigan in the past 3 years.


----------



## Flathead King 06

I am 26 and have been check at least once a year in or around CJ Brown. In recent years it seems the "patrol" was laid back and you rarely seen any officer out of their vehicle checking anyone. After a "fire" was lit under them they have been out in full force the last month or so. Cars have been towed in places they shouldn't be parked, tickets have been written for littering, no license, size limits, and even for water craft issues. I'd say you have made quite the impression on the CJ Crew Brent.


----------



## IGbullshark

I have been checked 4 times this year so far. Two times were on the same day. I usually go fishing at least 5 times a week so the percentage is low and the officers are ALWAYS friendly so it's not too bad. The only problem I have is that I have NEVER been checked when I'm by myself. The only times I have been checked are when my girlfriend is with me. There have been times when I have been alone and I see an officer, but he doesn't ask to see my license.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gabertooth

IGbullshark said:


> I have been checked 4 times this year so far. Two times were on the same day. I usually go fishing at least 5 times a week so the percentage is low and the officers are ALWAYS friendly so it's not too bad. The only problem I have is that I have NEVER been checked when I'm by myself. The only times I have been checked are when my girlfriend is with me. There have been times when I have been alone and I see an officer, but he doesn't ask to see my license.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


sounds to me like they are looking for guys that took their girlfriend fishing but didn't make her get a license.....


----------



## Big Joshy

Only been checked one time in my whole life in Ohio. I go on a three day icefishing trip to Michigan and get checked out on the ice twice. The Michigan conservation officers as they call them are basically their own police force. Pretty awesome I think.
Ohio could use this type of enforcement for sure

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-42199-236856--,00.html


----------



## terryit3

I have been checked one time in 16 years. The officers have stopped by and checked people at the Greenup Dam before, but they just passed me right by. It must be my boy-ish good looks


----------



## BlueBoat98

I'm older than most of you on here and I only remember being checked one time. It was when I was still just 15 years old at a little out-of-the way lake in Fairfield County. I remember the ranger asking me what year I was born as a quick check to see if I was lying.

I've fished CJ A LOT for the past 15 years and never been checked for a license, limits, or size although I've always been legal. Watercraft has checked me lots of times and the only trouble I ever had was on the letters I used. They didn't like the "script." Bass Pro still sells the exact same numerals.

I do kinda wish that whoever is supposed to do it would move the no-wake buoys back where they are supposed to be. They are clear up past the Trestle in the North end currently.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## SPAZ

The Maumee river walleye run I was told that all ODNR officers have to go there and work that event. On our way to bluegrass Island one day we hopped over a down tree almost landing on a officer laying there full ghillie suit staring thru his spotting scope. He I assume it was a man ? Never looked up at us or moved just continued to watch people on the other side of the river.


----------



## rguitar87

SPAZ said:


> The Maumee river walleye run I was told that all ODNR officers have to go there and work that event. On our way to bluegrass Island one day we hopped over a down tree almost landing on a officer laying there full ghillie suit staring thru his spotting scope. He I assume it was a man ? Never looked up at us or moved just continued to watch people on the other side of the river.


Holy ****.


----------



## glasseyes

I wonder how many people on this site know that the DNR frequents this forum ?. I'm sure they pick up some useful information once in awhile.


----------



## Intimidator

glasseyes said:


> I wonder how many people on this site know that the DNR frequents this forum ?. I'm sure they pick up some useful information once in awhile.


I know that Bryon from Wildlife Enforcement does, along with Debra from Fish Management, Chris from the COE, and Mark from ODNR Park Management!
We also have direct lines of communication for emergencies....it pays to get to know them, help them out, and do projects with them!


----------



## ghurlag

I don't know that anyone has posted anything to be worried about in this thread. I've always kinda wanted to meet and talk to ODNR. I've never had anything to hide and do my best to abide by the law. 

Maybe now I'll get my chance 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eriesteamer

ghurlag said:


> I don't know that anyone has posted anything to be worried about in this thread. I've always kinda wanted to meet and talk to ODNR. I've never had anything to hide and do my best to abide by the law.
> 
> Maybe now I'll get my chance
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What I say get all you need to fish or stay home help your wife do the dishes and what else she can put you up to do. And forget the fishing and be called a home making wimp. LOL


----------



## glasseyes

ghurlag said:


> I don't know that anyone has posted anything to be worried about in this thread. I've always kinda wanted to meet and talk to ODNR. I've never had anything to hide and do my best to abide by the law.
> 
> Maybe now I'll get my chance
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No, not what I meant. There have been a few threads started about places getting trashed up or someone might see a person going over limit or small fish, etc. Just in general if you worked for DNR and you were a wildlife officer don't you think this might be a good place maybe to pick up some useful information, I think so. Better yet they could use this place maybe for some PR work also, couldn't hurt.
I talked to a younger officer at deer creek one day while I was crappie fishing and he looked at my fish and we stood and talked about fishing for probably 20 minutes, I then asked him if he wanted to see my license and he said he figured I had them just by our conversation but I showed him anyway. It came up in the discussion about different places to fish and that's when I told him I would frequent a forum that had the different Ohio areas to fish, he laughed and told me , ya that would be OGF. I just never gave it a thought about it . He also did give me some information about a spot to check for the crappie in the same lake that never dawned on me till he mentioned it and he was right .


----------



## Nubes

The only place I get harassed at is EF. I assume that is because of the unusually high concentration of morons that tend to congregate at EF?? LOL And when I do get harassed they seem more worried about guns and booze than they do my fishing licenses. Matter of fact back in early March a game officer saw me launching my kayak early in the morning and I forgot to buy my OH fishing license, but he wasn't worried about that and just wanted to make sure I wasn't packing heat and actually told me that I should be OK out on the water because of the dates being so close, so I went fishing! LOL


----------



## Intimidator

glasseyes said:


> Better yet they could use this place maybe for some PR work also, couldn't hurt.
> 
> They do pick up tips etc from the various sites (ON THERE OWN TIME)...but they are not allowed to join, or participate on a forum, even on personal time.
> I like you, thought it would be good PR or a way to exchange info, etc...but I'm sure someone would raise a huge stink about mis-use of STATE time and money....even if it was from their own homes on their own time!


----------



## glasseyes

I used to look at it as harassment when I was young, anymore I look at it as them doing their job just like anyone else, if I screw up shame on me. Now I do remember an officer years ago that seemed not to get along with most everyone in the county but I think he was a rare case. I have not met any of the newer officers that I couldn't get along with and actually most of the young fellows seem pretty friendly and more then willing to give information and take time to talk.


----------



## idontknow316

Intimidator said:


> glasseyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better yet they could use this place maybe for some PR work also, couldn't hurt.
> 
> They do pick up tips etc from the various sites (ON THERE OWN TIME)...but they are not allowed to join, or participate on a forum, even on personal time.
> I like you, thought it would be good PR or a way to exchange info, etc...but I'm sure someone would raise a huge stink about mis-use of STATE time and money....even if it was from their own homes on their own time!
> 
> 
> 
> They are on and participate on Facebook, and often times answer any question you have. Wish they would get on this site.
> 
> I live in Sandusky so can only speak for Erie County, but I've been checked once or twice every year, with the exception of one year. A few years back I was stopped by the Watercraft boys so many times they knew me on a first name basis. I had a safety sticker too, didn't matter. After around 7 or 8 times they finally stopped. I've never ran into a jerk of a Odnr officer, Watercraft on the other hand.......well I'll leave it at that.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
Click to expand...


----------



## gabertooth

idontknow316 said:


> Intimidator said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are on and participate on Facebook, and often times answer any question you have. Wish they would get on this site.
> 
> I live in Sandusky so can only speak for Erie County, but I've been checked once or twice every year, with the exception of one year. A few years back I was stopped by the Watercraft boys so many times they knew me on a first name basis. I had a safety sticker too, didn't matter. After around 7 or 8 times they finally stopped. I've never ran into a jerk of a Odnr officer, Watercraft on the other hand.......well I'll leave it at that.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire
> 
> 
> 
> Would make sense to me... Especially if those citizens that wish to remain responsible are unsure about what is "legal" and what isn't, they would have a reputable source to provide a straight answer rather than hiring a lawyer to decode some of the laws reguarding fishing and wildlife regulations...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bad Bub

glasseyes said:


> No, not what I meant. There have been a few threads started about places getting trashed up or someone might see a person going over limit or small fish, etc. Just in general if you worked for DNR and you were a wildlife officer don't you think this might be a good place maybe to pick up some useful information, I think so. Better yet they could use this place maybe for some PR work also, couldn't hurt.
> I talked to a younger officer at deer creek one day while I was crappie fishing and he looked at my fish and we stood and talked about fishing for probably 20 minutes, I then asked him if he wanted to see my license and he said he figured I had them just by our conversation but I showed him anyway. It came up in the discussion about different places to fish and that's when I told him I would frequent a forum that had the different Ohio areas to fish, he laughed and told me , ya that would be OGF. I just never gave it a thought about it . He also did give me some information about a spot to check for the crappie in the same lake that never dawned on me till he mentioned it and he was right .


We I was in high school, I learned about a ton of hidden ponds in the brush creek wildlife area through Tim Stevens. Sometimes I felt like he was really looking out for me down there. Haven't ran into him in a few years now, but he was always up for a good bass fishing conversation.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishincontrol

I used to never get checked until I too noticed that I was rarely checked. I've been checked 6 times the last 3 years. always pleasant and don't mind getting checked as long as i'm on my way in from fishing. It does seem the times they are not around is when I see questionable activity.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SamiFish

I feel like it really depends if you fish popular (heavily fished) spots. Even when I'm in a park, I usually do some wading or trailblazing to get to better spots and find myself all alone in most cases. I'm betting they're even more short-handed than the PD so they try get maximal utility by heading to the places with the most anglers.

I've never been checked here - though it's only been about half a year - but even when I was in California, I recall my dad getting checked once when I was 14 and I was checked once again while fishing a San Diego pier chock full of other fisherman (though I don't know why, I didn't bother to inquire, since fishing on piers in CA doesn't require a license)


----------



## chevyjay

only time i remembe rgetting license check was many years ago(when they had the colored written licenses) out on lake erie. they didn't get close enough to actually handle them, just asked to hold them up.
and to those of you that had been surveyed many years ago, i may have surveyed you.


----------



## Roscoe

obrien040362 said:


> They were on CC a few weeks ago checking for crappie size and license's. On their forth check they hit the jack pot, two Mexican men with their boys. I did not stick around but It appeared no licenses, no ID and no green cards. They were calling for back up when I left the area.
> QUOTE]
> 
> There goes your jobs and there goes your Fish.Sounds like Law enforcement is on it.Good job!!
> 
> 
> Roscoe


----------



## AEFISHING

Go to Eastfork and you will see them out there every weekend but they mainly just nab the pleasure boaters.


----------



## SamiFish

What do you suppose happens if you don't have it on you (left it in the car) but told them you could get it or prove you have it if you come with them or if they issue the ticket but you can prove you had one?

I have not had this happen to me but since its' just a piece of paper (which incidentally, costs 4 bucks to reprint ON YOUR OWN PRINTER), I am concerned about losing it and keep it in my wallet. That being said, if weren't for the fishing license, I'd probably prefer to leave my wallet in the trunk of my car because:

1) i don't need it (other than the fishing license)
2) i don't carry a weapon and there are some shady lookin bums at times - I would just hand over my wallet or other valuables (it'd be one less thing to lose)
3) i don't really want to get all the stuff in there wet should i fall in the river or whatever...

as i was typing this, i realized, i SUPPOSE i could just go laminate the thing and then attach it to my backpack so it's like a luggage tag (still run the risk of it falling off or ripping off) but I guess that would solve my wallet issue.

i'm still interested if anyone has had that happen to them and what the repercussions were (i.e. you didn't have your license ON you but had it nearby - like the car - what did the rangers do?)


----------



## FishDoctor

I see them out fairly often, but they've actually never checked me. Once an officer came over and struck a convo with me on the LMR. I was sure he would ask to see my licensees, but he didn't. He was only interested in ticketing party yak'ers. 

I never understood people who did get upset when they checked them. They are doing their job and hopefully discouraging the types that would wreck our streams, lakes and rivers and fish them illegally.


----------



## James F

I have been checked,both Hunting and Fishing.Many times. Never had an issue,always had Licenses etc... a few times some one with us didn't have their license and was fined,Their own fault though.Once was checked at Mogadore twice in one day,Think they were bored, fishing was slow they were apologizing for the second check


----------



## idontknow316

Samifish,

If you leave your license anywhere other than on you, you can receive a ticket, but in my experience the officer ran my name and ssn and all was good. Although he did tell me that he could have issued a ticket and he doesn't always run in names, as he told me that if he had to do that times all the people he checked that day, he wouldn't get very far.

I feel your attitude goes a long way, if your being an ass, well... But don't bank on them running it in, although it is a possibility.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR

SamiFish said:


> What do you suppose happens if you don't have it on you (left it in the car) but told them you could get it or prove you have it if you come with them or if they issue the ticket but you can prove you had one?
> 
> as i was typing this, i realized, i SUPPOSE i could just go laminate the thing and then attach it to my backpack so it's like a luggage tag (still run the risk of it falling off or ripping off) but I guess that would solve my wallet issue.


I laminated mine right after I printed it off (Kinkos >$1.99) Keep it in my fishing vest pocket.

I am sure the ticket would be exhonerated if you could prove you had the license before you went fishing but not without a court appearence.


----------



## Bad Bub

SamiFish said:


> What do you suppose happens if you don't have it on you (left it in the car) but told them you could get it or prove you have it if you come with them or if they issue the ticket but you can prove you had one?
> 
> I have not had this happen to me but since its' just a piece of paper (which incidentally, costs 4 bucks to reprint ON YOUR OWN PRINTER), I am concerned about losing it and keep it in my wallet. That being said, if weren't for the fishing license, I'd probably prefer to leave my wallet in the trunk of my car because:
> 
> 1) i don't need it (other than the fishing license)
> 2) i don't carry a weapon and there are some shady lookin bums at times - I would just hand over my wallet or other valuables (it'd be one less thing to lose)
> 3) i don't really want to get all the stuff in there wet should i fall in the river or whatever...
> 
> as i was typing this, i realized, i SUPPOSE i could just go laminate the thing and then attach it to my backpack so it's like a luggage tag (still run the risk of it falling off or ripping off) but I guess that would solve my wallet issue.
> 
> i'm still interested if anyone has had that happen to them and what the repercussions were (i.e. you didn't have your license ON you but had it nearby - like the car - what did the rangers do?)


When I buy mine online, I print out a few copies then. Doesn't cost anything but your own paper. One in my wallet, one in the tackle bag, one in my water tight first aid kit and one in the glove box of my truck.... always have a backup that way.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR

FishDoctor said:


> I never understood people who did get upset when they checked them. They are doing their job and hopefully discouraging the types that would wreck our streams, lakes and rivers and fish them illegally.


Because they're the ones doing it.


----------



## SamiFish

FishDoctor said:


> I see them out fairly often, but they've actually never checked me. Once an officer came over and struck a convo with me on the LMR. I was sure he would ask to see my licensees, but he didn't. He was only interested in ticketing party yak'ers.
> 
> I never understood people who did get upset when they checked them. They are doing their job and hopefully discouraging the types that would wreck our streams, lakes and rivers and fish them illegally.


Out of curiosity, what do party yak'ers get ticketed for? I mean, is it an open-alcoholic beverage thing? or is more of a paddling-under-the-influence thing? I mean, i have been invited to do some 'cabrewing' but just haven't gone, it does sound sort of fun though. I'm wondering what I could potentially get in trouble for :/


----------



## Curtis937

Samifish: I was told by a gamewarden that you have 24 hours to find your license after the ticket is written but you have to goto court... Just be nice and considerate and they will run your info and leave you alone usually 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap

SamiFish said:


> Out of curiosity, what do party yak'ers get ticketed for? I mean, is it an open-alcoholic beverage thing? or is more of a paddling-under-the-influence thing? I mean, i have been invited to do some 'cabrewing' but just haven't gone, it does sound sort of fun though. I'm wondering what I could potentially get in trouble for :/


Ummm...operating ANYTHING under the influence of alcohol is frowned upon...could be anywhere from an 'open container' to a 'BUI' if they really wanted...


----------



## bbsoup

For the first 35 years of my life, I never went fishing without a license. Not one time. On March 1 that year, 3 of us went after work to a place where I had neither the time nor the opportunity to buy my license beforehand. I got busted by an officer who had to wade through 30 inches of cold river (without waders) to reach me out on the sandbar. I went another 10 years after that without getting checked again... What are the odds that I'd get checked on the ONE day in 45 years that I fished without a license, when I fish at least once a week (usually more), and he had to get his boots wet to get to me. March 1st


----------



## AEFISHING

bbsoup said:


> For the first 35 years of my life, I never went fishing without a license. Not one time. On March 1 that year, 3 of us went after work to a place where I had neither the time nor the opportunity to buy my license beforehand. I got busted by an officer who had to wade through 30 inches of cold river (without waders) to reach me out on the sandbar. I went another 10 years after that without getting checked again... What are the odds that I'd get checked on the ONE day in 45 years that I fished without a license, when I fish at least once a week (usually more), and he had to get his boots wet to get to me. March 1st


You answered your own question, March 1st


----------



## GarrettMyers

SamiFish said:


> Out of curiosity, what do party yak'ers get ticketed for? I mean, is it an open-alcoholic beverage thing? or is more of a paddling-under-the-influence thing? I mean, i have been invited to do some 'cabrewing' but just haven't gone, it does sound sort of fun though. I'm wondering what I could potentially get in trouble for :/


The LMR is considered a park so it's the same as drinking in any state park.... I'm assuming they are all like EF and have a no alcohol policy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76

I have been asked and been walked by too. I pay for it so I want them to ask for it.Mostly Rangers in Shawnee Forest but a few times at Greenup Dam.


----------



## BanksideBandit

I'm 24 now and have always fished with my buddies that are my age since we were 16. Seems we get checked a couple times a year. Have got checked twice this year so far. Have also got checked on our boats once this year, and twice last year. Always are legal so never got in any trouble.

Actually got checked this year while on our boat by a warden who was on the bank. Had us hold up our lisences while he looked at them with binoculars.


----------



## fishingful

I get checked every once in a while. Last year at Fairport harbor. Think he was more interested in checking out the duck blind on my boat. I think I just pulled out my license and he looked at the perch in the live well. but let me get the boat out of the water and out of the way before he actually checked me. Really nice and gave me some info about where I could legally hunt in the harbor.


----------



## Misdirection

Back in the 80's it was a given that you and your cooler would be checked when you came back in to Lakeshore in Ashtabula. They would just be there waiting at the dock every weekend. I think I've been checked three times in the past 20 years up there now...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SConner

If you buy license online you can save a PDF of your license and print as needed. The save as PDF function is in the print menu.


----------



## Britam05

Funny thing is. My son is friends with the game warden in our County. We run in to him all the time. It's always nice to hear the latest data and spots where guys are catching fish. But then again it takes time from the water to chat. Plus he is telling the next guy where and what I caught. Lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bossman302

I'm 23, been fishing almost every year since I was 16 also, and have never had anyone ask to see my license. I wouldn't have a problem if they wanted to see it, that's why I bought it lol. My dad was asked last year at Deer Creek for his license, but I think that has been it so far.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Just because you haven't been checked doesn't mean you haven't been watched. Walking around and checking folks is only 1 small method of enforcement. As someone mentioned the officer in the ghillie suit at the run. My dad's best friend was a game warden in another state. My dad used to go out with him and my dad would fish while he acted like he was fishing. What he was really doing was watching and filming. Many times he'd come back later in the day to film people who had limited out earlier who were back at the walleye later that evening. He rarely asked people at random for their license.


----------



## plinder

I've been check rarely for a fishing license. Most times, they're checking something else, like a safety check, and while they're at it, they check for a license.

However, at the beginning of April, i was cited for violating a no-wake zone at Cowan Lake. I went back into the channel by the camp ground beach. I slowed to idle speed once i got to the end of the beach (the end that is farthest into the channel). I always thought this was where the no wake zone was. The officer stated "oh no, i know it's not marked very well, but the no wake zone is from point to point" meaning the points of land that indicate the entry of the channel from the main lake. I've fished Cowan for over 20 years. I've NEVER seen markers from point to point. It wasn't marked the day i got the ticket. I've been out there about 4-5 times since, and it still hadn't been marked. I got high-def video of the where the markers were and were not on April 21st, and i will be fighting this ticket in court on June 5th. Oddly enough, to pay the "ticket/fine" outright was 125 bucks, 30 of which was for the ticket itself, and 95 for court costs. They were willing to dismiss this ticket if i paid the 95 in court costs. I told them no thanks, and i'll either be found guilty, and pay 125 bucks plus 10 for a late fee, or zero if i'm found not guilty. I've got all my evidence prepared... the video, the ohio revised code stating how a no wake zone should be marked, a signed statement from my fishing partner that day regarding the officer stating "i know it's not marked very well right now......". I equate this to getting a ticket for running a stop sign that is knocked down, stolen, not visible, whatever. I think it's just a way for the county to get income. We'll see if they get it from me. I'm hoping not.


----------



## Bazzin05

SConner said:


> If you buy license online you can save a PDF of your license and print as needed. The save as PDF function is in the print menu.


 
This is what I do to and I wonder what would happen if you signed your license then scanned it into PDF format and had it stored on your phone. Would that count as a license or does it have to be paper?

I just emailed the question to the Ohio DNR to see what they say. Most times I have my phone on me so this would be a nice backup if I left my wallet somewhere.


----------



## TRAILGATOR

Bazzin05 said:


> This is what I do to and I wonder what would happen if you signed your license then scanned it into PDF format and had it stored on your phone. Would that count as a license or does it have to be paper?
> 
> I just emailed the question to the Ohio DNR to see what they say. Most times I have my phone on me so this would be a nice backup if I left my wallet somewhere.


KY actually has this as an option. You can pull it up on your phone and show the officer.....Hopefully you haven't used all the juice taking pictures of all those HAWGS you caught.


----------



## Bazzin05

TRAILGATOR said:


> KY actually has this as an option. You can pull it up on your phone and show the officer.....Hopefully you haven't used all the juice taking pictures of all those HAWGS you caught.


Good to know. I didn't notice that when I bought my KY Lic this year. I just printed it as normal.


----------



## sgaw

I have been checked for a fishing licsense 3 times in my life and i am 63 years old. Two of the times I was checked was when i was seining minnows in the creek. I always buy my liscense so it was no big deal. It is a lot cheaper to have your liscense than to pay a fine and be always looking over your shoulder ever time you fish.


----------



## TRAILGATOR

Bazzin05 said:


> This is what I do to and I wonder what would happen if you signed your license then scanned it into PDF format and had it stored on your phone. Would that count as a license or does it have to be paper?.


Why not just take a picture of your license with your phone?


----------



## SamiFish

Bazzin05 said:


> This is what I do to and I wonder what would happen if you signed your license then scanned it into PDF format and had it stored on your phone. Would that count as a license or does it have to be paper?
> 
> I just emailed the question to the Ohio DNR to see what they say. Most times I have my phone on me so this would be a nice backup if I left my wallet somewhere.


I wondered this myself but the thing is, they have that 'electronic' option that you can get on the website when you buy it. I suspect that if you got the 'regular' options you opted out of the electronic one. Y'know... like they might be, oh, well, you gotta use our special electronic version thingy (income generator - I'm all for more money for F&G but there's gotta be less irritating nit-picky ways to do it. I mean, take a page out or NPR's book or something... I'd donate a few bucks)


----------



## gabertooth

TRAILGATOR said:


> Why not just take a picture of your license with your phone?


Im pretty sure, but could be wrong, that there is no limit on how many times you print the license when you initially print it... Just print 5 or 6 and put one in your tacklebox (which is where i keep mine), one in your wallet, heck, you could get one of those small dry bags that they use for maps or phones and just attach it to your rod... I too leave my wallet in the car, just because i hate having stuff in my pockets, and i find it rare that i am at the water without any other carrying devices... i.e. tacklebox/bag, dry box/bag, something...


----------



## Flathead King 06

Seems like what the state really needs to do is start using your drivers license. Each year you could renew it and it could be "stored" as eletronic data in the system and all they would need to do is run your license. This could be a "catch 22" system though, as it could spawn the idea of running your license and seeing if there is anything else they need to look into. For those folks who have lost their license for whatever reason the law has deamed, you could buy a "temporary" permit to vouche for the license until yours was returned.

The governement would run so much smoother if they would just lay plans out instead of go in guns blazing sometimes. This new system of license and checking game in seems like it was a benefit to allowing less "man hours" but at the same time opened more windows for poaching and the loss of quality in the license and permits themselves is shady at best. The state could do great things if they would only think first.


----------



## gabertooth

Flathead King 06 said:


> Seems like what the state really needs to do is start using your drivers license. Each year you could renew it and it could be "stored" as eletronic data in the system and all they would need to do is run your license. This could be a "catch 22" system though, as it could spawn the idea of running your license and seeing if there is anything else they need to look into. For those folks who have lost their license for whatever reason the law has deamed, you could buy a "temporary" permit to vouche for the license until yours was returned.
> 
> The governement would run so much smoother if they would just lay plans out instead of go in guns blazing sometimes. This new system of license and checking game in seems like it was a benefit to allowing less "man hours" but at the same time opened more windows for poaching. The state could do great things if they would only think first.




Ready, Shoot, Aim


----------



## Britam05

Last year I used the clear packing tape and made my license water proof and then taped it to my rod. Using the same tape. Worked perfect. And you could also do that to every rod


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bonacci01

Been fishing only 3 seasons in my adult life and been checked 7 times, been approached but not checked 2 more. Almost all friendly and positive encounters. 

Worst encounter I ever had was at the Indian Lake spillway. I was panfishing and had my gf's pink casting rod out on the bottom for cats. (she was sitting in a chair reading a book while me and the boy played around ) He asked whos pole it was and I kindly replied I was catsfishing with it while I panfished. He was a total arsehole about it saying well make sure she doesnt even touch it or any fish caught off it. I said that's fine and was as cordial as possible. I haven't been back since.


----------



## fallen513

I'm a warden. I may not approach you often, but I'm watching. 



BUH LEEE DAT!


----------



## BigDane

I've always purchased a lic. But have never been checked only an issue with a metro park ranger who tried to tell me using bluegills as bait is illegal in the state. But I proved that to be false but for some reason he hates people to use a gill.


----------



## crestliner TS

Been checked about 7 or 8 times. I always buy a license. Twice last year at LaDue backwaters crappie fishing! The guy there seems a little gung ho, binos out, sneakin in woods, even watched me with his binos while I was in my canoe at LaDue last week. No bad experiences though with any of them.


----------



## co-angler

fallen513 said:


> I'm a warden. I may not approach you often, but I'm watching.
> 
> 
> 
> BUH LEEE DAT!


Ah ha! That's why I get that, " I always feel like, somebody's watching me" feeling AND you keep posting all of my fish.....
That's it, I'm going back to the Whitewater....,


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1

I've seen them out checking quite often. I have only been fishing Ohio waters for a year and have been surveyed twice and seen them about every other time I go.


----------



## Bazzin05

SamiFish said:


> I wondered this myself but the thing is, they have that 'electronic' option that you can get on the website when you buy it. I suspect that if you got the 'regular' options you opted out of the electronic one. Y'know... like they might be, oh, well, you gotta use our special electronic version thingy (income generator - I'm all for more money for F&G but there's gotta be less irritating nit-picky ways to do it. I mean, take a page out or NPR's book or something... I'd donate a few bucks)


Actually the electonic version on their site is just sending you a copy in PDF format incase you don't know how to save a copy of it locally yourself I'm pretty sure. 


Here is the response I received from the ODNR on the electronic copy of you license.

"Thank you for your e-mail.

Currently you must carry the paper copy, but we are working on catching up with the technology. The issue we have is that all of those types of changes require passing through the state legislature. We will announce such changes on our website, www.wildohio.com.

If you have further questions or concerns, please contact us at 1-800-WILDLIFE.

Laura Roth
Division of Wildlife"


----------



## backlashed

Britam05 said:


> Last year I used the clear packing tape and made my license water proof and then taped it to my rod. Using the same tape. Worked perfect. And you could also do that to every rod
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Great idea, I make a bunch of copies for 4 adults and copies go into my tackle bag, truck, pontoon and kayak bag.


----------



## SamiFish

Bazzin05 said:


> Actually the electonic version on their site is just sending you a copy in PDF format incase you don't know how to save a copy of it locally yourself I'm pretty sure.
> 
> 
> Here is the response I received from the ODNR on the electronic copy of you license.
> 
> "Thank you for your e-mail.
> 
> Currently you must carry the paper copy, but we are working on catching up with the technology. The issue we have is that all of those types of changes require passing through the state legislature. We will announce such changes on our website, www.wildohio.com.
> 
> If you have further questions or concerns, please contact us at 1-800-WILDLIFE.
> 
> Laura Roth
> Division of Wildlife"


wow, that seems really silly. almost like they're misrepresenting that whole 'electronic' license bit. i would think people who read that option would assume it is akin to the Geico insurance card on your phone, or the electronic flight ticket on your phone, etc. 

so, if they will issue you a PDF which you print on normal paper, that's just as easily (if not more) doctored and altered as opposed to a stored electronic PDF on your phone. that whole legislative bit seems a little fishy (no pun intended).


----------



## chevyjay

if the whole digital license thing depends on legislature we may not see it in our lifetime, politicians aren't exactly known for keeping up with technology or doing things that may serve the better interest of the voting public.


----------



## Stu_manji

I have had a fishing license in Ohio, Michigan, Indiana, Kentucky, Minnesota and Ontario and have never been checked. But i agree with many who say they buy their licenses because the money goes to stocking fish and paying for the officers who are out there doing a great job protecting our natural resources. With my luck Murphy's law will now kick in and I will get checked every time one of my lures hits water...lol.


----------



## rustyfish

Mostly a guess, but I would say there is some amount of profiling when it comes to checking people. I have seen many officers out checking people and then walk up to me and ask how I'm doing, chit chat about fish, then walk off. I have also seen officers pull up to a public area and sit for a minute, then walk directly to one person or group and only check them. I have been check two times in 15 years, once at Cave Run in KY and once at Racine dam. 

Im not saying its right but it makes sense. You cant check everyone so you check the people who seem the most likely to not purchase a license. Whether it is how they act you you pull up, what they drive, their fishing gear, if they look like they know how to fish, or even what they look like. I think it happens.

Not saying there is anything wrong with the people who get checked more it could just be location or luck. But It may be one reason why people who spend all their free time on the water never get check, they just don't appear to be the type of person to not purchase a license.


----------



## Dandrews

I had a customer tell me that he had a warden check him earlier this week on the GMR but not at the lower dam.


----------



## Streamhawk

Been checked a few times this year. Where I live, and some of the places that I fish or start at are areas that are very popular, and I would bet these are places where they write a lot of tickets. I am fine with it, it's their job. Never had a bad experience with DNR officer. Usually nice guys, and some are great for local knowledge of the water.


----------



## IGbullshark

rustyfish said:


> Mostly a guess, but I would say there is some amount of profiling when it comes to checking people. I have seen many officers out checking people and then walk up to me and ask how I'm doing, chit chat about fish, then walk off. I have also seen officers pull up to a public area and sit for a minute, then walk directly to one person or group and only check them. I have been check two times in 15 years, once at Cave Run in KY and once at Racine dam.
> 
> Im not saying its right but it makes sense. You cant check everyone so you check the people who seem the most likely to not purchase a license. Whether it is how they act you you pull up, what they drive, their fishing gear, if they look like they know how to fish, or even what they look like. I think it happens.
> 
> Not saying there is anything wrong with the people who get checked more it could just be location or luck. But It may be one reason why people who spend all their free time on the water never get check, they just don't appear to be the type of person to not purchase a license.



oh i promise thats what it is. like i said, i have been checked 4 times this year so far and EVEY TIME has been when my girlfriend is with me. there have been a few other times that i have been alone and they just walk right past me. they just assume that since she's a girl she wont have a license because girls don't like to fish haha. 

like i said, they are always nice when checking but it does bother me deep down that they only check when my girlfriend is with me lol.


----------



## Tin Guppy

I grew up at the upper end of CC and back in the mid 70's there was a wildlife officer that checked me about a 10-12 times in a couple of months. One day I was in the dist. 5 office seeing his boss but not about him when the officer came in, he gave me a funny look as I left but he never stopped me again.


----------



## TRAILGATOR

IGbullshark said:


> oh i promise thats what it is. like i said, i have been checked 4 times this year so far and EVEY TIME has been when my girlfriend is with me. there have been a few other times that i have been alone and they just walk right past me. they just assume that since she's a girl she wont have a license because girls don't like to fish haha.
> 
> like i said, they are always nice when checking but it does bother me deep down that they only check when my girlfriend is with me lol.


Take it as a compliment I would say.


----------



## fishwhacker

I get checked regularly but usually thats when there are a bunch of people out and they want to appear fair when they really just want to check one or two people. I seem them on high ground and hidden spots with there binoculors out. If your catching short fish or more than your limit trust me they know before they walk up to your bucket. I think they do a great job and help keep the resources nice for everyone.


----------



## buck.eyehunter

I have been fishing since I was young and never been checked for while been putting 100 ish days on lake Erie and quite a bit chasing walleye in alot of other states and Canada. But, I have seen a few... 
Deer hunting never checked, now duck hunting different story multiple times a season...
I would never think of not getting license I love the sport and agree the money is put to good use and would be checked the first day I didn't have one.

Mike Knippenberg Big eyeZ charters


----------



## trailbreaker

never got checked.. except when e_lin and i was at cambells lake in march, showed him my stub we chatted for a bit and he walked off when i fished lake huron in MI or lake michigan
my license are always on me never got checked there at all, so my license are in a plastic
card holder if they ask for my license i'd show them


----------



## jhetsch2

I have been fishing since I was a toddler, since 16 I have bought a license every year. I can remember Dad and I getting checked/boarded on Erie as a kid. It always seemed fairly positive, we were very strict with counting and measuring fish.

As an adult now taking my wife and kids shore fishing often we have seen a few wildlife officers/rangers. I can't remember the last time I was actually asked to present my license but it is always in my pocket. Every year I buy my wife and I our licenses as soon as they are available for Ohio. We also get nonresident Florida licenses when we go down to visit her parents.

I was raised to believe that poaching was something I never wanted to be even accused of doing.


----------



## Big dog chasing Cats

I was at CJ Memorial Day weekend and they were out in abundunce. The were issuing tickets left and right. I was never checked or anything, dont think i have been checked for over 20yrs. Any boaters at CJ know when they are going to get thoose lights on at the boat ramp this year, its dangerous bringing your boats in without thoose lights.


----------



## tommy454

20 years, 20 licenses bought. Never been checked or even approached by anyone. I fish 3-4 days a week. I would call it luck, but I always have my license so luck isnt need. Would be glad to show it.


----------

